# New suspension pulling in the direction I turn.



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well I searched, and searched, still I cant seem to fin an answer. I just installed some agx's, and ground control coil overs. Now I know I will need an alignment, but when I installed my lowering springs I did not have this problem. It would maybe pull a lil bit to the right. Now, with the new set up, it pulls in witch ever direction I turn. I have tripple checked all of the nuts, and bolts, they are all tight. 
Will getting an alignment fix this problem? ALso why is it doing this. It just doesnt make any sence to me.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's probably your camber Heath. Either oversteer/understeer. I had the same problem with my Teins...some camber bolts and an alignment fixed it right up.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It's doing this because you have taken apart the control arm assembly and the alignment is way out of spec. You may hav egotten lucky when you took it apart the first time, get it aligned.........


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

If you turn left and now it pulls left; you turn right and now it pulls right, the problem is most likely the upper bearing between the top mount and the spring seat. When they aren't turning freely, they don't allow the spring to move as you steer, and they end up "winding" the spring which will affect your steering.

Did you notice a wee little plastic ring thing that went in there? It has to work perfect, or you will run into this.

I doubt camber or alignment is an issue.

Good luck.

G


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for all of the comments. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

That's your toe adjustment being off in front. alignment will fix it. toe-in kinda helps the car "self-center" in a way. zero toe makes the car eager to go whichever way you move the steering wheel, and toe-out increases that effect. 

rule of thumb, play with your ride height all you want with the rear, but if you adjust the front even a little, get an alignment. Get a lifetime alignment, it's worth it! My local Firestone must hate my ass b/c I bring my car in several times a year.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

What Greg said.. when you change the ride height, it FUBARs the toe. most likely, you've got the car slammed- as ever new GC owner does. that throws the car WAAAY off, and will cause the steering to pull like that.

easy way to check.. set the steering wheel straight ahead. get out of the car and take a good look at the direction the front wheels are pointing. most likely, they will be toed in quite a bit.. enough to even be visible...

point being, get an alignment. it will/should fix it. if it doesn't, then you will be able to see what's wrong with it on the rack.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well I found the problem. I took it all apart and found out the bearing at the top of the strut was gone. That was the reason it was pulling in the direction I turned. Once I replaced them, the problem is now gone. I did not even need to get an alignment. Drives staright as an arrow, and no canber/toe problems.
But I am still going to get one anyway this next week end.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

> Well I found the problem.


Awesome! Glad I could be of help.

I had the same problem in a Civic eons ago. One of the things it did, as well as the pulling, if you gave the car full throttle, then gave a sharp snap to the steering wheel and let go, the spring wind up would make the steering wheel shimmy left-right-left-right-left-right as long as you were accelerating. Crazy.

I also teach Auto Mechanics 

G

_edit: inedible spelling mistaks_


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao, I dont give a shit how you spell, as long as you help me out. The reason I didnt think it was that at 1st, was that the set up I purchased (used), was not very old. But I guess was installed improprely by the original owner.
Btw thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> I had the same problem in a Civic eons ago.


Gee, I didnt know Civics had strut-type suspension eons ago.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> Gee, I didnt know Civics had strut-type suspension eons ago.


Really? You're kidding me! ALL Civics were struts until 1988. Preludes up to the mid-80's. Accords too.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Well I found the problem. I took it all apart and found out the bearing at the top of the strut was gone.


What is the bearing called and how much was it? I have the same problem also.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I didnt know people still refered to Hondas before 1988. But yeah, they were strut type then.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I guess they are called a strut cap bearing. I went to my local junk yard and yanked off the whole strut cap. Cost about $20.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Well I found the problem. I took it all apart and found out the bearing at the top of the strut was gone. That was the reason it was pulling in the direction I turned. Once I replaced them, the problem is now gone. I did not even need to get an alignment. Drives staright as an arrow, and no canber/toe problems.
> But I am still going to get one anyway this next week end.


 :thumbup: 
one question tho... everytime i unbolt my suspension, i find my alignment to be just horrible... how do you get your ride back to specs without an alignment?
maybe it has something to do w/ the stillen camber bolt kit that i am running?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Really I have no Idea, I guess I just get lucky..... Even thoe it still tracks right, I still go and get an alignment. Just to make sure, just because it goes straight, and looks ok, doesnt mean everything is all good.


----------



## sts25 (Aug 19, 2004)

i use a long piece of molding to check toe (if F/R toe is zero then front and rear tires will all touch molding) for camber torpedo level, framing square, and a small rule with 16ths graduations - plumb or level framing square next to wheel measure from square to top of wheel and bottom subtract it'll give close approximation. suggestion get alignment write down measurements and go from there. its cheap and accurate enough


----------

